# Does anyone Geek out like this?



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I find myself watching more gamers play games than actually playing myself.

I generally go to www.twitch.tv for this 

Anyone else hit up this site to get a quick gamer fix?


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have never heard of twitch.tv until now! I usually go on YouTube though to watch some commentary videos. TheRadBrad is who I watch the most.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I spend a lot of time watching playthroughs of games I don't think Ill play.. or am just too cheap to go out and buy. I use youtube though. But yeah.. Ive probably watched as many playthroughs as I have actually played games. Lol.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I like watching Robbaz's gameplay commentary videos, as he's hilarious ;D


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

Raynic781 said:


> I have never heard of twitch.tv until now! I usually go on YouTube though to watch some commentary videos. TheRadBrad is who I watch the most.


Its my first time hearing about twitch.tv as well - didn't know it existed until you mentioned OP. I like TheRadBrad's commentary too as I watched his playthrough of heavy rain. It would have been better for me to play that one in particular but I had an xbox 360 at the time so I couldn't.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I watch quite a bit of League of Legends on there haha


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow I'm glad I'm showing some people the new world of live streaming, I do find it quite entertaining


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Nope, i'll never do anything like this.


I prefer to be hands on.


I might as well watch a movie if I'm going to watch someone play a video game, it defeats the whole purpose of "playing" a video game.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Ahvav said:


> I HAVE done a few broadcasts on twitch.tv
> 
> And I HAVE watched hours apon hours of minecraft gameplay footage, but I still haven't bought the game yet.


Whats your username on twitch?


----------



## TheSaneThief (Jan 31, 2013)

Lately, I probably watch more lets-plays than I actually play games.

Usually I'll watch either Jefmajor(youtube/twitch.tv), helloween4545(youtube) and/or chilledsanity(youtube, home of Freeman's mind and Civil Protection).

Sometimes I just like too see how someone else plays a game, usually while I'm eating.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

Yep. I watched a few Halo tournaments on Twitch. I also like to watch this guy from YouTube "TheRelaxingEnd" livestream zombies.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I sometimes stream, dont get any viewers but I do it anyway. And I do watch a lot of twitch.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

scooby said:


> I sometimes stream, dont get any viewers but I do it anyway. And I do watch a lot of twitch.


Whats your twitch username, I'll have to check it out sometime


----------



## Mracless (Aug 15, 2011)

I mainly watch Let's Plays on youtube. Overthegun and Northernlion are probably my favourite LPers. But they do stream on twitch too.
I also watch Mike_Nnemonic on twitch who tends to do a lot of RPG maker games that I'd probably never play myself, but they're interesting to watch.

I've wanted to do LPs and to stream games myself. I have the know how and everything, but I'm just not funny enough.


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

I watch streams on twitch everyday. One I've been watching the most the last few days is Salty bet, but I watch league of legends more then anything else, Dyrus, oddbro, mancloud and the LCS. And on Azubu tv Link and doublelift.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

If my brothers are playing games, I always like to watch them play. I usually don't play those games myself though.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Downtheroad said:


> I watch streams on twitch everyday. One I've been watching the most the last few days is Salty bet, but I watch league of legends more then anything else, Dyrus, oddbro, mancloud and the LCS. And on Azubu tv Link and doublelift.


Salty bet hahah! Man thats a good channel for a laugh!


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, you can spend hours just watching other people play games on Youtube. :yes

I was just wondering yesterday about whether to start a playthrough thread, for people to share videos of themselves playing games. I recorded myself playing an emulated SNES game, yesterday. 

I'll start a thread! Maybe some of you guys could post some playthroughs you recorded? Or just link some fun videos of other people playing something.

I haven't used twitch.tv, but I guess you could also post when something cool is going to get streamed live?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

h00dz said:


> Whats your twitch username, I'll have to check it out sometime


Here it is But yeah I don't stream too often, or usually just stream me being **** at binding of isaac or tetris or something.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Occasionally


----------



## thevandal (Aug 12, 2013)

I would like to live stream if I had the bandwidth to do it. I think it would be fun. I play strategy games like Medieval II: Total War ! I usually just watch "Let's Play" videos on youtubezzzz.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I watch twitch for the occasional Gameinformer live stream, or when there are tournaments like EVO last month. Aside from that, I spend the last few hours before falling asleep watching YouTube gaming videos.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone watch cobanermani456? I also watch Zackscottgames 

I never heard of twitch i clicked on the live stream??? looks cool


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

LCS superweeek on twitch now


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Raynic781 said:


> I have never heard of twitch.tv until now! I usually go on YouTube though to watch some commentary videos. TheRadBrad is who I watch the most.


Me too.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I tend to watch MANvsGame and Legthal Frag alot


----------



## jack61098 (Feb 12, 2013)

Recently ive been spending more time than I should watching binding of Isaac players on twitch and youtube


----------



## haine (Jul 22, 2013)

Raynic781 said:


> I have never heard of twitch.tv until now! I usually go on YouTube though to watch some commentary videos. TheRadBrad is who I watch the most.


I first discovered 4PP (4Playerpodcast or sumthin' & I think 4pp was also in justin.tv at that time lol) then I discovered this TheRadBrad. He's a cool guy. Lol I loved his 'The Last of Us' and 'The Walking Dead' and currently his 'Outlast' videos.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

I spent the majority of last year watching ocarina of time speedruns on twitch / SRL and now I occasionally watch a path of exile stream or something. there aren't really any games left that entertain me unless it's a counter-strike tournament ;(


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

I pretty much only watch speed runs on twitch. I like to see the tricks and glitches people use to beat games.


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

h00dz said:


> I tend to watch MANvsGame and Legthal Frag alot


Hey since your fans of those guys you might enjoy dansgaming. He's quite the interesting fella.


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

Damiennn said:


> I pretty much only watch speed runs on twitch. I like to see the tricks and glitches people use to beat games.


Yeah, same here. I really enjoy Bonesaw's stream especially. The community there is so friendly too.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah i tend to like the game streams too on twitch.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Yea i check out twitch every now and again. I like the magic the gathering tournament coverage some people do on there


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

I watch Twitch a lot actually, typically not the "big" streamers though, they're boring. I also follow a few people on Youtube. Sips, as well as Nilesy from the Yogscast aren't too bad.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

I love Twitch!!! I have a ton of streamers I follow on there. It kind of makes things less lonely for me? Because you know there's a person there right now.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

vela said:


> I love Twitch!!! I have a ton of streamers I follow on there. It kind of makes things less lonely for me? Because you know there's a person there right now.


I feel this. *bro..er sister fist*


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Tez said:


> I watch Twitch a lot actually, typically not the "big" streamers though, they're boring. I also follow a few people on Youtube. Sips, as well as Nilesy from the Yogscast aren't too bad.


I watch most of the Yogscast guys and girls, but Hat Films has been my favorite channel for just over a year now. They are consistently hilarious.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't really watch any live streams. I follow few youtubers, recently mostly GrimithR and SKS Plays. 
And about some big names of Youtube, they tend to get boring after making videos becomes a job for them. Some guys just keep playing the games that the audience wants to see, and pretending that they are still enjoying it. And I really can't have a good time if it is obvious that the commentator is not having good time.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I do watch a lot of lets plays on youtube by some famous german lets players  But only games which I don't own. But I would still say that I watch other people play on youtube more than I play myself


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Some games are fun to watch, especially older games. Newer games tend to have too much downtime with inventory management and long, dull cutscenes; not that I dislike inventory management and cutscenes, but they don't make for enjoyable spectating. I also don't like obtrusive commentary, unless it's genuinely funny (which is exceedingly rare).


----------

